# Questions about Matches



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a Rally trial coming up next month in my area. They do offer Matches on two days. We are not ready for trial but I think that a match is doable unless Col completely looses her head once we get there.

The premium states a price per minute with a maximum of 10 minutes. What does that mean ? Can we run the course several times within the 10 minutes ?

It also says first come first serve with no pre-entries on the first day. So, do we just show up as early as possible and wait our turn ? 

For the second day, it says that the match will start 30 minutes after the presentation of the High in Trial. I guess it means late afternoon but how would I know what time to get there ?

There will be one ring for all Rally Levels. We need to do a Rally Novice course. How will that work if there are stations for the other levels on the course (jumps, covered food bowls, etc.) ?

What kind of feedback can we expect from whoever will be judging ? A score, a completed score sheet so we can see what was deducted, a verbal explanation ? 

Last question, would it be a good idea to go and have a private class at the location in the weeks before the match so she would be familiar with the place ?

I have spectated a couple of trials but never a match so I have all those questions about the procedure. Help !


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The only part of your question that I can offer something on is whether you should go in advance to the location to familiarize your dog with it. I'd definitely do this if you can. I did it for the trial locations with Zoe and it really helped. When we did a match in an unfamiliar location and we were first team up for the morning it was a disaster.

Can you get in touch with whoever is running the match to get answers to your questions. I think there should be a contact listed in the premium.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, there is a contact. I'd rather ask all my silly newbie questions here first than to a complete stranger though  

I will call the trial location (it is also a training club about 45 minutes from here) to get a private on a weekend if possible.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I usually try to time my arrival for 1/2 hour before entries close. This allows some acclimation time but hopefully prevents the sometimes excessive waits 

10 minutes in the ring usually means they will have a timer and you will be asked to leave the ring once 10 minutes is up - but until your time is up, the ring is yours to do what you feel is needed - I have spent entire match time on walking into the ring and playing and I have used matches for entire run thrus to using matches alternating weak areas with strong areas for each dog - try to think what will best suit your plans. If your dog is hesitant about new places, plan to give Col a lot of success. If you feel she is ready to simulate the real thing, go more formal.

Most match judges will ask if you'd like feed back - if you would like feed back, would you like it as you are working or at the end? What role would you like the judge to play? Do you have problem areas you would like him/her to help with. For example, if Col is sensitive to pressure - would you want to work on the pressure aspect (ie have the judge close to you) or would your emphasis be on making Col really really want to be in the ring - in which case you might want the judge to be outside of the ring and make the ring a joyous place to be.

I prefer using matches as strange places - when you are heading to a trial its good to have previous exposure to the site but for most matches I prefer to go in 'cold' so my dogs can become used to different places, atmospheres, people & dogs -- and being crated.

The match after the HIT will have the added distractions of the scent of a lot of dogs - consider if you feel Col is ready for this if you are new to matching/showing. The match before the shows will offer a cleaner environment.

Above all, have fun and make it a great experience for Col  The match ring time is yours to do what you feel your dog needs - and Col may do great!! If she does not, take notes on areas that she needs work with as well as what she was strong with.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this at Oak Grove? If so, it will be pretty informal. Probably won't even have anyone playing judge, just time in a ring with a course set up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I was thinking that if they have a time allotted listed, it's going to be more like an individual open floor. 

If I went to something like that - I'd probably go through the course first time. And then work on ring entries and starts - because sometimes that's where a lot of people lose their dogs right away. 

Since it's a match - I wouldn't worry about taking classes there. I would probably get there as early as you need for your dog and for you to get settled in.

^ I'm going to a fun match tomorrow and actually run in rally first thing. Starts at 10AM - so I'm hoping to get home from church, change my clothes and get out there at least 30 minutes before. <- We train at this location, but it's totally different with rings set up and the crowd that probably will be there.

ETA - get there early enough for course walkthroughs and if unsure about signs stick to more knowledgeable people and ask questions.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I usually try to time my arrival for 1/2 hour before entries close. This allows some acclimation time but hopefully prevents the sometimes excessive waits
> 
> 10 minutes in the ring usually means they will have a timer and you will be asked to leave the ring once 10 minutes is up - but until your time is up, the ring is yours to do what you feel is needed - I have spent entire match time on walking into the ring and playing and I have used matches for entire run thrus to using matches alternating weak areas with strong areas for each dog - try to think what will best suit your plans. If your dog is hesitant about new places, plan to give Col a lot of success. If you feel she is ready to simulate the real thing, go more formal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info about what might happen and all the thinking about what I want from it. At this point, I guess I just want to take her some place other than class where there will be a ring, other dogs and people, and just try to make it a "this is new but we can still function" thing for her. She is not particularly unsure of new places or people, her modus operandi is rather "oh, this is new, I need to explore it all and meet them all" which causes its own set of challenges, lol. If I understand well, a match is just an occasion to train in a ring and you may use all the food, toys, and incentives you want , right ? 

If all goes OK on the Friday, I would go back on the Saturday. I am also flirting with the idea of paying the Rally Novice trial entry for the Sunday (I think it will be quieter that day) just in case she is comfortable during the matches so we would have a chance to try a first leg ; if she is not I will just not show up for the real thing and lose the entry fee but I would have learned something about where we are and what we need. 

She has moments of greatness but sustained work ... mmm, did you see that butterfly ?



Loisiana said:


> Is this at Oak Grove? If so, it will be pretty informal. Probably won't even have anyone playing judge, just time in a ring with a course set up.


Yes, it is at Oak Grove. I will definitely contact them beforehand to know whether there will be a judge of not. I'd like the feedback but am still interested if there is none. Are you coming up here ?



Megora said:


> ^ I was thinking that if they have a time allotted listed, it's going to be more like an individual open floor.
> 
> If I went to something like that - I'd probably go through the course first time. And then work on ring entries and starts - because sometimes that's where a lot of people lose their dogs right away.
> 
> ...


The course walk through is something I have been thinking about. Since it is only me and her, I would need to leave her in the crate in the car while I do that but in November, it should not be a problem. From my experience with her she keeps it together at the beginning (then all the shiny things take over her brain) but having a good start and working on entries are a good idea also.


----------

